# Japanese Maple question



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Where are you located ?

I planted 2 Japanese Maples 2+ years ago
I watered them for a few weeks...haven't watered them since


----------



## joeg679 (Nov 15, 2009)

Northern NJ. I take it you aren't having any problems with yours.


----------



## GardenConcepts (Jan 21, 2010)

If you water the tree every other day, then you may be killing the tree by over watering. The symptoms are similar with under watering and over watering. With over watering, the leaves will turn yellowish and then die- turning brown and crunchy. Even light, frequent watering is not good for most plants- and Japanese Maples do not like wet feet. The tree would be happier if you watered only once every two weeks- but deep watering- a good soaking.


----------



## joeg679 (Nov 15, 2009)

Ok, thanks for the help


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

joeg679 said:


> Hello, I have a 9 foot japanese in my yard


I was going to make a joke about having him join a basketball team.....
but it seems all is under control here, so I won't make jokes.
They wouldn't be funny anyways.

DM


----------



## joeg679 (Nov 15, 2009)

LOL. I didn't realize that I missed the MAPLE part in the original post.


----------



## JapaneseMaple (Jul 27, 2010)

Even deep watering once a fortnight is a waste of time. Mulch the surface and never water again. Use woven ground cover or even a sheet of polythene with bark or stones on top to disguise it and hold it down. The amount of water it gets is irrelevant - it needs a constant level of moisture. 

The symptoms of over watering and under watering are identical; both will kill roots. Unless you moved it with a rootball of at least four feet diameter and in full dormancy, the roots would also have been damaged when your maple was moved.

At nine feet tall, your maple is obviously quite old and it would take several years to recover from transplanting, even under ideal conditions. You don't say where the damaged leaves are occurring but branches lower down will gradually die back over time.

John
http://www.japanesemapleguide.com


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Often the larger or higher branches will develop enough foliage to completely shade some inner or lower branches from the sun and then those inner branches will slowly die off.

This appears to be true for Japanese maples and many, but not all species of trees and shrubs.


----------



## joeg679 (Nov 15, 2009)

I have mulched it. There is one lower branch where the leaves have died and one of the upper branches. The tree is not full enough to block out any sun from other branches. I have stopped watering it, hopefully that will help. Thanks guys.


----------

